# Advice please: Found a puppy not sure about the breeder



## kevin84 (Aug 2, 2011)

So I've found a breeder with a litter of 1 week old "purebred" (ill get to that later) GSD puppies, the price on them is $300 and I agreed to put a small deposit down to get first pick of one when they are mature enough to be taken home. The woman who is breeding them doesn't seem to have them at all as pets but looks like just business to her, she has two breeding pairs, the father is AKC and CKC register, but the mother while looks purebred to my knowledge (i'm not an expert and never had a GSD) is only CKC registered and that is what the pups are too. I'm just not sure if I should back or out not, in terms of getting a quality dog with good temperament. she has been doing it approx. 5 years, used to breed collies and stopped for unknown reasons. 

One of the bigger concerns of mine goes back to the CKC, I know it's not the most reliable in proving if they are pure or not.

Please let me know what you think. I also know of another breeder that is wanting $800 for 7 week old pups and proof of the bloodline and are all AKC, is this the price I should be expecting to pay?


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

You need to do more research. Chances are if both the sire and dam are there (mother and father) then get out. You don't want anything to do with that. Secondly you should be asking tons of questions. How long have you been doing this? What are you intentions? Etc etc. $300 is way cheap and it sounds like she's just trying to get rid of them. Most breeders, for a purebred cost anywhere from $1000 to $2500 (I'm being reasonable, for the average breeder I'd say)

Just because the parents are "titled" honestly doesn't mean much, especially if they haunt shown you proof. Do your research on here before doing anything. I'm sure you'll get a ton of replies to this topic and you'll be sent to a bunch on links. Good luck


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

kevin84 said:


> So I've found a breeder with a litter of 1 week old "purebred" (ill get to that later) GSD puppies, the price on them is $300 and I agreed to put a small deposit down to get first pick of one when they are mature enough to be taken home. The woman who is breeding them doesn't seem to have them at all as pets but looks like just business to her, she has two breeding pairs, the father is AKC and CKC register, but the mother while looks purebred to my knowledge (i'm not an expert and never had a GSD) is only CKC registered and that is what the pups are too. I'm just not sure if I should back or out not, in terms of getting a quality dog with good temperament. she has been doing it approx. 5 years, used to breed collies and stopped for unknown reasons.
> 
> One of the bigger concerns of mine goes back to the CKC, I know it's not the most reliable in proving if they are pure or not.
> 
> Please let me know what you think. I also know of another breeder that is wanting $800 for 7 week old pups and proof of the bloodline and are all AKC, is this the price I should be expecting to pay?


I am so glad you joined this board before getting a puppy! :thumbup:

Please read this thread ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

and read this too (can't remember if it is in the link I provided) (German Shepherd Breeders, by Wildhaus Kennels)

Please never purchase a puppy under 8wks of age (it is illegal in most states to sell puppies younger than 8wks) It is important for puppies to be with their mom and litter to learn very important dog/dog behaviors and bite inhibition (GSD puppies are called landsharks... you really want them learning bite inhibition)

Please also forget about "pick of the litter" A good breeder monitors puppies as they grow from birth. They find out exactly what you are looking for in a pup and since they have been monitoring these puppies temperaments/energy/drive and know what they produce they are able to match you with exactly what you want. Much better than you can by visiting the pups for a few hours.

If the registration is CKC as in continental kennel club (not Canadian kennel club) then stay away. This is not a reputable registry and no good breeder would use it. Don't be fooled by AKC papers either. That does not mean the dogs are of good temperament or meet the breed standard. 

Make sure the sire/dam have at the least OFA certifications on hips/elbows. Some titles to prove the dogs are of solid temperament would be ideal.

Please read the links I posted


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Go to the links and then do everything sagelfn recommended :thumbup:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

$800 would be the low end from a good breeder

Working lines - $900-$2,000

Show lines - $1,500-$3,500

These prices are based on what I have seen personally

**ETA**
It sounds like a lot of money but check out the health section and aggression section for starters. You don't want to spend 12+ years dealing with these issues. Support breeders who really do produce healthy stable dogs.

Start saving money while you research breeders.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

kevin84 said:


> So I've found a breeder with a litter of 1 week old "purebred" (ill get to that later) GSD puppies, the price on them is $300 and I agreed to put a small deposit down to get first pick of one when they are mature enough to be taken home. The woman who is breeding them doesn't seem to have them at all as pets but looks like just business to her, she has two breeding pairs, the father is AKC and CKC register, but the mother while looks purebred to my knowledge (i'm not an expert and never had a GSD) is only CKC registered and that is what the pups are too. I'm just not sure if I should back or out not, in terms of getting a quality dog with good temperament. she has been doing it approx. 5 years, used to breed collies and stopped for unknown reasons.


So many red flags there I don't know where to start. Run, don't walk, away from this "breeder". Start doing your research and find a reputable, ethical breeder in your area. You will pay more up front for a pup, but you may end up spending less in the long run, as dogs bred by people who know and care what they're doing tend to be healthier.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

She probably got out of collies because they are hard to sell. Not in style, so not easy to unload. 
First decide what you want out of a dog, why you chose a German Shepherd, and what you might like to get involved in with your new pup. This will also help you decide the breeder that is right for you. I look at the price kind of in a "per year" way to help people understand the investment they are making. Is $10 a month considered a good value on your investment? If you get a sound, healthy companion for that amount I consider it a steal! So if you get 12 wonderful years at $10 per month is it worth it to you? As most of us know, the initial purchase price is not the money you should worry about, the cost of dealing with a genetically unsound dog with health or temperament problems can quickly overshadow the bargain price you may have paid at the outset. 
If CKC stands for Continental Kennel Club, run, don't walk away.

Annette


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

This breeder does not sound like a person I would buy a puppy from. I would strongly encourage you to go somewhere else. You will end up with a better dog.

We had an excellent experience with our breeder. The parents were OFA certified and AKC registered. Both dogs also had amazing, balanced personalities. She allowed us to meet the mother before the babies were born and then allowed us to have highly supervised interactions with the puppies once they were born. We were not even allowed to do more than look through the fence until they were eight weeks. From there, we worked together with her to find the perfect puppy for us. I was always so impressed that she was willing to say no to us and put the puppies well being first.

You could tell that this woman was not involved in breeding for the money. She loved her dogs and you could see that they were her babies. 

We purchased our puppy for $800. That is not a lot of money to pay for this breed and really nothing to pay for the quality of dog that we got. I know a breeder who overbreeds labs in a filthy yard and sells the pups for $300. I would stay away from anyone who sold a GSD, or any dog for that matter, for that price.

I say all of that to say that you need to find a breeder who has high quality animals and that loves their dogs. You need to follow your gut and run for the hills.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Go to the links and then do everything sagelfn recommended :thumbup:


:wub: ^


----------



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

Kevin, please check your inbox for Personal messages


----------

